# Jbyrds 1800 watt Organic Soil Grow



## jbyrd (May 28, 2011)

Hey everyone   Decided to share my grow with you all, I've been growing for quite some time (years...lol).  I started growing organic outdoors several years ago and continue to run a few outside every year.  About 5 years ago I started running indoors as well.  

I have a 3 car garage and converted the 3rd bay into a room.  I started big, well...it was big for me...3200 watts over two trays with 80 plants in soil.  I ran that way for about 2 years and then got EXTREMELY tired of taking care of it all on top of my 60+ hour a week day job..lol.  So, I cut back to 1 tray and now run anywhere between 10 and 20 plants depending on the method I want to use for the run (scrog, SOG, LST, hydro, soil, etc.).

I've grown in about every medium and every style possible and really have no preference, nor do I think any one is better than the other.  They all have their strengths and weaknesses imho.  I'm a knowledge *****, I like to grow in a specific style until I feel like I've got it down (at least 4 runs) and then try something new.  Whether new means changing mediums, nutrient lines, scrog, etc., I love to keep things interesting and keep feeding my brain.

Here's some information about the current room setup:

1800 watts HPS
Organic Soil in 3gal pots
6 x 3 flood tray
12" fresh air intake (I don't run CO2 at this time)
Currently running open hoods but will change that as the heat of the summer kicks and I need to control temps better.

I'm using Black Gold w/ 30% perlite added.  Black Gold is OMRI certified organic.

Nutrients are made locally to me (Santa Barbara, CA.) and are called Grow-Biotic.  They make an awesome line of organic nutrients (all ingredients OMRI listed) and additives.  I will post more information about these soon (ingredient lists, etc).  They stink to high heaven, but the trade off is phenominal tasting buds and extremely healthy plants all the way through the run.  No pushing huge flowers with high levels of nitrates found in todays synthetics...just huge flowers naturally..lol.

Current strains for this run are:

Bubba Kush - Chocolate Rain - Querkle - Vanilla Kush 

Other strains I have around are: SR71 Purple Kush (picked up 9 years ago from BlueSky in Oakland), DNA LA Confidential,  Mr. Nice Black Widow and tons of crosses made by myself and friends.  I will list out the seed stock of crosses in another post.

So - Here's some shots from the room. 








Here's the tray




I've got more pics to upload...5 pic limit...taking another post below this to continue...


----------



## jbyrd (May 28, 2011)

Some more shots


----------



## jbyrd (May 28, 2011)

Here's some shots from my last harvest.  Purple Kush, Chocolate Rain, Bubba Kush, Platinum Bubba and LA Confidential.

This is all Chocolate Rain from 4 plants.


----------



## jbyrd (May 28, 2011)

Continued.... 

First two and last one are Bubba, the frosty lil sucker is Platinum Bubba.


----------



## jbyrd (May 28, 2011)

And last for now 

More Bubba


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 28, 2011)

First!!!

That means I get the recliner!!!!

YES!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (May 28, 2011)

wow, too bad you didn't get any bud from your harvest.:holysheep: :holysheep: 
Looks beautiful, thanks for starting a grow journal.


----------



## nouvellechef (May 28, 2011)

Looks good. Welcome


----------



## jbyrd (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words, I look forward to sharing with you all 

Ozzy...you get the recliner  Rose, I'm not running out soon...LOL


----------



## jbyrd (May 30, 2011)

Thought I would share my outdoor girls and veggies in here as well   Hope everyone has a great day off today!


----------



## 420_Osborn (May 30, 2011)

Hey J what kinda seed stock do you have?

I read that you were gonna share...just didnt know when?


----------



## docfishwrinkle (May 30, 2011)

Jbyrd glad to have yah here at this great site. what black gold soil are you using? i just picked up some of the coco blend in pink label for some moms. never used ready to go soil outta the bag. i also see that you like SC (supercropping). i go nuts w/ it. im def watching this 1.


----------



## jbyrd (May 30, 2011)

Ozzy - I'll get a list going and post it up 

Doc - Thanks man   I'm using the natural/organic potting soil with the big orange flower on it...[URL="hXXp://www.blackgold.bz/products-premium-organic-potting-soil-fertilizer-amendments.html[/URL].  It's great stuff man.  I'm used to growing in my own soil as well. You can see in my outdoor garden pictures, in the background....big compost pile in that field.  I get horse manure, chicken manure, lawn clippings, leaves, egg shells, etc...from everyone I can that doesn't use bogus ferts in their yard and cook that **** down, flip it with the tractor, cook it some more..etc..lol.  I used to grow strictly in that...some of my best runs in that stuff, then I got on a coco and hydro kick for awhile.

I love to use SC as a means to maximize yield, gain light penetration, etc.  I use a mix of LST & SC in my tray.  Whatever I can do to keep the canopy as even and as full as possible without affecting light penetration to the lower sites.

Thanks for checking it out man.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 1, 2011)

Here's a couple more shots.  I flipped to 12/12 on Monday, will be doing some pruning and LST/SC work out there tonight.  Try to get some pics of that process up as well .  Plants are doing nicely, really kicked in to over drive now and I finally increased my nutrient levels to full strength (noticed a little hunger strike going on).  They've responded well, the tray is pretty much full with only 10 plants in it (I usually run 20)...looking forward flower development and seeing what the Grow-Biotic flower nutrients can do.

Wifey is about to pop one out so if I disappear for a couple days it's cause I'm welcoming our new daughter to the family! :holysheep:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 1, 2011)

congrats on the baby! isn't it nice to fill the same space w/ less plants?


----------



## Ruffy (Jun 2, 2011)

well were to start.:holysheep:  dude very nice grows!!:hubba:  this is a great site to chat, post killer pics, learn (your doing good)   and to puff this huge:bong2:  and then hit  :48:  and now :dancing:. congrats on the :baby: :aok:


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks awesome. And all that bud 

what are you growing ?


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Doc!  Looking forward to the new addition for sure.  I have older children (15, 17 and 5), it will be cool to have a little one running around again 

Ruffy, thanks man..I'll hit that for sure!  Thanks for the kind words!

Thanks Bho!  You wondering what the current run is? Or out in the yard?  I'll tell ya both..lol.

Current run is Chocolate Rain, Vanilla Kush, Bubba Kush and Querkle.  Outside is SR71 Purple Kush and Querkle in the pictures, also have a Power Plant outdoors in another location.  Will probably stick a diesel of some sort outdoors as well, simply cause I love to see 10' plants blowing in the ocean breeze..LOL   In veggie garden I have tomatoes, yellow squash, bush beans, anaheim peppers, green onions, Giant Sunflowers, Zinnias, a mix of cut flowers (keeps the wife happy) so far. Will be doing some other things as soon as this bullshit late chilly weather we're having get's outta here and it starts sticking closer to the 80's.  

Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 2, 2011)

That is a nice selection :aok:. Have done the PP in the last grow. Good stuff even with my lower grade of skills :hubba:. bet you are going to have some monsters on the yard  .


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's an update. 

Wifey went in to labor on Thursday night, we had to head down to the hospital at 11:30pm.  She had the baby on Friday at 7:30pm and we just got home today. Little baby girl .  I did make it home on Friday night though, had to water/feed the girls in both veg and flower. I took clones on Thursday evening and then had to bail before I could trim them up, dip em' and get them in the cloner. I put them in Dixies in R/O...they held up awesome and I just trimmed them all and got them in the cloner.

I pruned the girls up on Thursday night as well while I was taking clones. They are all nice and healthy...the Querkles and facking huge..lol, and the Vanilla Kush is really jamming, hell...they are all jammin'.  I have shots of the before/after pruning that  I'll optimize and post up tomorrow, I took fresh shots I'm posting tonight..lol.

I did have some fungus gnats show up in the the room, I'm going to attribute that to the soil bags, a couple had holes in them and they are stored outside at the hydro shop. I almost went with a pesticide....then I figured since I'm growing organic, I might as well keep it natural all the way. I picked up some nematodes and some safers pest stakes. I've used the nematodes before and they are ******* awesome. They seek out and kill any larvae or adult gnats, thrips, etc. in the soil. The safers stakes will take care of any flyers and if they make it to the soil, they'll meet their doom.

If anyone else is interested in the nematodes, you can order online for 30$, that 30$ will treat 3200 sqft of soil...unfortunately, that's the smallest batch, so if you have outdoor gardens you can treat those as well if you want. The ones you want are [URL="hhXX[/URL]

Here's some shots!


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 6, 2011)

Couple more shots






These are the nematodes


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 6, 2011)

congrats for the baby girl


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks man!

Took some more pics of the girls tonight, also got a good shot of the nutrient line up. I'm still waiting on some more ingredient information on them. He's got stuff out to a lab right now for analysis and will give me the entire ingredient list as soon as he get's stuff back.

I got the Soluble Seaweed, Bloom Max and Mycorrhizal starter as well. The plants have responded so well to this line up, they are so healthy and happy. They just got their first transition feeding of 10ml per gal of the Grow and Bloom, chart specs for week two of flower with the solubles as well.

Here's some shots of everything. I singled out a querkle, Bubba and the Vanilla Kush before I got tired of pulling **** outta the tray and into the veg/work room to get away from the HPS..lol. I'll try to catch my timing right and get some pics in the room when lights flip off in the morning (if I get up that early..lol).


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 9, 2011)

Some more, including the Grow-Biotic line of nutrients I am using. I'm extremely impressed with this stuff, I'll never bu synthetics again..which I never thought I would say as I have had some incredible runs over the years using Dutch Masters, Yellow Bottles, etc.  This is blowing it away in overall plant health an vigor.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 9, 2011)

They look good. But what's your cost per gram using the product? A estimate, give or take since it's your first run.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 9, 2011)

I haven't broken it down to cost per gram.  They are cheaper than other nutrients at base cost (other nutrients being Dutch Masters, Yellow Bottles, Advanced, etc..the major players in the market).  You use less than the other nutrients, the solubles are a smoking deal...you use 1/2 tsp per gallon and one of those clear containers costs 14$ and will last at least 2 runs.  I used to swear by Yellow Bottles...they are the priciest line out there as far as I know...kick *** for synthetics.  

That's the thing I really like about this, my cost per gram will drop from yellow bottles, perhaps stay the same or a little less than Dutch Masters and it's 100% organics....to me, that's a no brainer simply for environmental issues/reasons.  Take in to account quality of the finished product and your way ahead of the game imho.


----------



## nouvellechef (Jun 9, 2011)

Interesting. Keep us posted. Like to see a side by side vs my organic soil mix. Generally I pay about $1 to run a plant full cycle in 3gal pot. But I always like new organic products for those grows I don't feel like mixing soil. A rarity, but happens.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jun 9, 2011)

Congrats on the arrival of your new baby jbyrd.
The plants look superb i think youve been practicing.
Lol
T4


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 9, 2011)

Congratulations on your new daughter. Hope mom and baby are feeling fine.
This is a great read, thanks.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks everyone and Chef, will definitely keep you posted.

Here's some more shots from the room and a breakdown of current happenings.

Flower room is at day 13 of 12/12 and moving along nicely.  These girls  are getting outta control, the querkle has gone absolutely nuts, I  expected a shorter plant, man...HUGE fans and just took off.  Everything  else in the tray is kicking ***, nice tight nodes that look like they  will fill in good for some fat colas.

Currently feeding per the chart posted in a previous pic, I'm following  it to a T....although I'm considering increasing to 20ml per gal of the  grow/bloom...not because the plants are asking for it, but more because I  have a left over tendency from soiless to want to try and drive them more....ok..I'm not going too..(maybe..) 

Here's the shots..random order...some pics have identifying file names.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 14, 2011)

Another one - wish you could add more attachments per post


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 15, 2011)

Here's a couple more shots of the girls.  Got in just as the lights were kicking on.  Going to up the nutrients a tad to 15ml per gal of the base and check PPM. I haven't been on PPM as much this run as I'm trying to follow the chart as closely as possible.  I think they want more, so I'm upping a tad. They are still kicking some butt though, stretching big time now.


----------



## AlkaloidContent (Jun 15, 2011)

Lookin real good buddy! May as well take a note from you. Keep it up man cant wait to see these babies fatten up.


----------



## BBFan (Jun 15, 2011)

Nice jbyrd... Thanks for sharing.

Ready for drama- Do you get those great results without ph'ing?


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks AC, glad to have you onboard! 

BBFan...No, I do not believe there is any way I would get these results without properly adjusting PH.  I use R/O and after adding my nutrients the PH drops down into the low 5 range...that would most certainly cause some deficiencies and over all health of the plant would be diminished.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 15, 2011)

yeah buddy! hey J, so the only nutes in the line that are liquid are the grow, bloom, & p/k boost? how do you think they would fare in a RDWC?


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 16, 2011)

Wasssup Doc! 

Ya know - Here's the thing about these, I don't think they would make a good nutrient in a grow that requires the nutrient solution being stored for more than a day in a res.  I mean, in theory they would rock, I used them in soiless (coco) on the finish (last 4 - 6 weeks) of my last run with outstanding results. 

I think the problem would be that they are Fish Hydrolysates, no unnatural additives to help the nutrient 'keep' in a res. It would get freakin funky...lol.  I've stored it for 2 days in my res and that's too long (very low bubbles and 70 degrees) and it starts getting funky.  It stinks to high heaven already, just the nature of it, but when it starts to funk up...BARF!  LOL....

I'll talk to the guy that makes them and see what kind of input he has, but I've used a lot of different nutrients and any time I try to add something organic along these lines I've always had to use it by next day.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's a couple fresh shots from tonight.  Day 15 from 12/12, they got their first full feeding tonight, 1250ppm at 6.4PH. 

Measurements were: 

1/2tsp per gal of soluble Cal,Mg,K
2tsp per gal of Soluble Seaweed
1TBLSP per gal of BloomMax
15ml per gal each of Grow/Bloom

They are kicking in to high gear, starting to frost and reaching for the synthetic sky


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 16, 2011)

Couple more:


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice shots, nice plants.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome :aok:


----------



## burner (Jun 17, 2011)

Great looking plants man, I can't believe I missed your thread. I haven't seen anyone on here run straight la confidential. I'm currently scrogging one right now, 2 weeks into flower she's looking great. Any tips, pointers, etc on la con? How's the smoke?


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Bho and Burner! 

Burner on the LA Con, she's an awesome plant, easy to grow, yields good and the smoke is great. I've driven it hard in coco and grown it out in soil, no preference.  Less nutes in soil and it did great as well.

It's a brain dart to me...lol.  It makes me nervous...uppity and nervous..like...crackhead at the window nervous..LOL.  I think you'll like it, I just dont' smoke it around my grow...only when I'm out at the lake or somewhere I don't have any worries.  

I took a couple more shots tonight and a little video.  Video is crap, I need to learn how to use the camera.  The flashes are me trying to hit auto-focus..LOL


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 18, 2011)

dang J you have a full house. la con is one of my favs, its exactly how you described it, a mind dart. plants look like theyre going to do well for yah. havent watched the vid yet, but plz kill the live link to outside sites as it is a rule here & its really is for our saftey. make it so we have to copy, paste it to watch. thanks


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 18, 2011)

hey J, what are you adjusting the ph of nutes w/?  i have never adjusted & sometimes add solution thats in the high 4's, runoff comes w/in 6.2-6.8 everytime. whatever youre doing i guess run w/ it cause its working. next run do one w/ no adjusters to see, maybe.


have you ever used DM gold nutrient line?  im currently using them (hydro) & am impressed but thought they needed a p/k boost. any thoughts if you have used them?


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey Doc, Thanks for the tip on the link   I wrapped it in bogus tags cause it wouldn't post without automagically wrapping it with URL tags..lol.

On the PH, I water at 6.3 - 6.5 in soil religiously. I used to water without adjusting PH and did fine, but I would always see some sort of deficiency during the run, nothing major, but it was there and it bothered me.  Just made me feel like maybe the plant was being held back from full potential.  I used to skip once and a while, then I grew in coco for a long time and adjusting PH was mandatory so it's something I'm used to, part of the routine now and I never see issues.

I ran Dutch Masters for a year in Coco...absolutely loved it and the only reason I switched was to work with organics again.  The Add27 and Potash+ are great additions to the line up, Potash+ will give you your PK boost.  

I also liked using Yellow Bottles Final (expensive, but kicks ***, has triaconatol in it and really fattens up nicely) on the finish.  Add27 is like Liquid Karma, they both do sorta the same thing.  I used them together, split the dosage in half between them.

In the organic run, I'm using a Soluble K and a high phosphorous soluble guano product as a booster, both from Grow-Biotic.  

So are you not adjusting PH in hydro? Your scaring me Doc!


----------



## burner (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks jbyrd and doc, looking forward to the la con  ....what were your average flowering times?


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey there, I usually took her right around the 56 day mark.  She's awesome then.  If you let her go 9 she'll grab some good color as well.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 19, 2011)

Nice looking grow Jbyrd.  How's that Chocolate Rain taste and feel?


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey there 

The Chocolate Rain is great smoke man.  It's powerful, uplifting get some **** done smoke, makes you laugh too...lol.  The taste is earthy, hints of chocolate, maybe a little sweet too.  I'm so bad at pulling flavors outta smoke..LOL.  I will say that I'm picky about what I run, it's gotta be top shelf or it's out.  The Chocolate Rain has been in the flower room for over a year now.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 20, 2011)

J, i never adjust when in organics is what i was referring to...lol. hydro is a must. so you are now scaring me, if you are using chem adjusters....lol. 

thanks for the info on DM. im running the gold nutrient line & i read somewhere in their lit not to use potash+ w/ the nutrient line. its funny cause its a gold also, but if you look at the schedule or the calculator its not there or allowed. im def scratchin my head now. lemme know what you do, plz? this run im not gunna use cause im trying bloombastic. pricey i know but gotta try @ least once, right?

chocolate rain sounds good to me. these available in seed/clone? just tried deathstar on sat. & holy $#!t now thats a well rounded hybrid


----------



## BBFan (Jun 20, 2011)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> J, i never adjust when in organics is what i was referring to...lol.


 
Hey Doc- I thought the same thing, cause I never do either.  But since jbyrd looks like he knows what he's doing, I ran a test adjusting down with phosphoric acid.  Jamaican guano tea innoculated with em's.

As you can see, nice and healthy looking.

Thanks jbyrd, I'll give it a go.
View attachment 171243


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm using potassium silicate, not a chem adjuster.  Has the same affect and is beneficial as well.

I used the Soluble K and Bloommax from Grow-biotic in conjunction with DM Gold on my last coco run.  Pics of that are hanging in the first pages of my thread


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 20, 2011)

thanks for the tip, J. 

BB, ive done that test w/ chem adjusters & will show up as a cal & P def.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 20, 2011)

I just wanted to add to that, the Potassium Silicate brings it up.  Just wanted to be clear on that


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 20, 2011)

I got a couple lights out shots for ya, day 20 of 12/12..

Plants are moving along nicely.  The organics are definitely doing their job


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 20, 2011)

Couple more


----------



## burner (Jun 20, 2011)

Jbyrd, your plants look amazing:aok:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jun 21, 2011)

they are lovin it to the fullest.


----------



## powerplanter (Jun 22, 2011)

Those are some good looking plants jbyrd.


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 22, 2011)

I really dig those white pots ...


----------



## Killertea08 (Jun 22, 2011)

Great grow, keep it up!  I can't wait to see these girls bloomin.


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 25, 2011)

Here's some fresh shots from the room.  Day 24 of 12/12, upped the Soluble Seaweed to 2tsp per gallon, everything else is running same levels.  They've pretty much finished stretching and are starting to pack in on now, sticky and the room is getting nice and stinky too


----------



## jbyrd (Jun 25, 2011)

Couple more







Ok - I'm am trying to post a link for you all without it auto-linking, so if you want to view it, change the ** to tt in h**p... 

If this isn't within the rules, please let me know and I'll remove it.  I believe the issue was with direct external links.  Thanks and PEACE!

h**p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbR_3MUlCNM


----------



## Roddy (Jun 25, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## jbyrd (Jul 18, 2011)

Been a while since I've updated.  I've got a few shots on this computer from last night, will play catch up on shots from the past month when I get to my other computer.

Day 47 right now and stacked up huge


----------



## 420_Osborn (Jul 18, 2011)

Deja Vu!!

Lookin good as usual!

:ciao:


----------



## burner (Jul 18, 2011)

As always lookin good Jbyrd...can't wait to give Grow Biotic a run  your nugs looks fantastical


----------



## powerplanter (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice jbyrd.  Is that hippy poster from norml.  I like it.


----------

